# Regent hydro won't move unless mower blades are engaged



## boombaza1 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a mid 90s Regent Hyrdo that is having some problems that started without warning. One afternoon went to cut the grass and the mower will not move unless the blades are engaged. It worked fine when I put it away from the prior use. They hydro is engaged and works fine once it is moving.
Thoughts?


----------



## enigma-2 (Aug 16, 2012)

boombaza1 said:


> I have a mid 90s Regent Hyrdo that is having some problems that started without warning. One afternoon went to cut the grass and the mower will not move unless the blades are engaged. It worked fine when I put it away from the prior use. They hydro is engaged and works fine once it is moving.
> Thoughts?


Just a guess, but it soulds like you broke an idler spring on the drive belt. (Engaging the accessory drive is somehow putting tension on the drive belt, allowing the engine torque to be transmitted to the hydro unit).


----------

